# Filling holes on Cedar



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello all,
I have a job where a woodpecker went to town on cedar siding. I am using CWF and the customer wants the holes filled so I did so on one side....it looks BAD, really bad so I stopped and let them know that we need to do something. I was told by my supplier that I can only use solid stain now which loses the natural look on only the one side. I want to try to save it by doing something....any ideas???? Pic attached,Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Offer to replace the siding. So easy a cave man could do it.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

How did you end up thinking pathcing the holes with what looks like spackle would allow you to maintain a natural look?


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

*!*

Yes I would do so but they do not want to pay for it. Thats the other issue that they lowballed me WAY down so I am doing the bare minimum now.


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

*!*



StripandCaulk said:


> How did you end up thinking pathcing the holes with what looks like spackle would allow you to maintain a natural look?


I used water putty which maintains stain but will not pick up enough tannin oils to blend. This started as the owners selling and want to spend nothing....they dint want to pay me to mix stain into the dry mix to match the wood somewhat.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Willwham1 said:


> I used water putty which maintains stain but will not pick up enough tannin oils to blend. This started as the owners selling and want to spend nothing....they dint want to pay me to mix stain into the dry mix to match the wood somewhat.


Then they're screwed.

Might be able to fart around thinning down an exterior paint, matched to (or at least close) to the siding color. Can stain over that then. It won't be perfect, but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Then they're screwed.
> 
> Might be able to fart around thinning down an exterior paint, matched to (or at least close) to the siding color. Can stain over that then. It won't be perfect, but it may be worth a shot.


Will the paint cover the putty sufficently to block any flashing? BtW thats what I am leaning towards(acrylic solid stain).
Thanks....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

What's more natural looking than cedar with woodpecker holes peppered throughout? Leave the holes.


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Lol*



Oden said:


> What's more natural looking than cedar with woodpecker holes peppered throughout? Leave the holes.


haha, good point and I agree and actually told my customer the same thing, LEAVE the hole as they are hardly noticeable now the CWF is on. Thanks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Willwham1 said:


> Will the paint cover the putty sufficently to block any flashing? BtW thats what I am leaning towards(acrylic solid stain).
> Thanks....


I was thinking trying to get the patches to not stand out so much. Then putting the semi transparent back on. A solid would be best, but you said that's not what they wanted?


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

hmmmm that could be good but if it fails then its more labor down the drain. I may have to talk them into just staining that side. And no, they want the natural look but I cant see being able to keep it on that side anyways....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Willwham1 said:


> hmmmm that could be good but if it fails then its more labor down the drain. I may have to talk them into just staining that side. And no, they want the natural look but I cant see being able to keep it on that side anyways....


Does it matter at this point? Its already fooked ...and they're selling... 

I don't want to sound like a hack...but its beyond repair at this point, so anything you do can't make it worse. May as well try some experimenting, in case you run across something similar in the future.


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is true....maybe Ill open up my experimental lab this weekend and see what I can do! 
I will get a color made up in MooreWood Acrylic stain for finish coat if all else fails.


----------

